#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Εξοπλισμός >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται φορητός υπολογιστής (laptop), DELL latitude D620, Θεσσαλονίκη - Πωλήθηκε

## Xάρης

Πωλείται φορητός υπολογιστής (laptop), *DELL latitude D620*:

Σε καλή κατάσταση.
Δεν δουλεύει η μπαταρία, μόνο συνδεδεμένο στην πρίζα.
Μια καινούργια μπαταρία κοστίζει από 35€ (4400 mah) έως και 45€ (6600 mah).

Χαρακτηριστικά:
_ Επεξεργαστής: *Intel Core 2 (dual-core) 1.66Ghz 2MB cache*
_ Μνήμη RAM: *1GB* *DDR2 SDRAM* *533MHz*
_ Σκληρός δίσκος: *Toshiba SATA 80GB 5400RPM* (έχει γίνει πλήρες format)
_ CD/DVD: *CD-RW/DVD-ROM Combo Drive*
_ Κάρτα WiFi: Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 Wi-Fi® mini-card (*802.11 a, b ή g - 100Mbit*)
_ *Bluetooth
*_ Modem: *Conexant HDA D110 MDC*
_ Ελεγκτής ήχου: *Sigmatel 9200*
_ Οθόνη: *14" 1.440px x 900px (**WXGA+**)*
_ Ελεγκτής βίντεο: *Intel 945GM Graphics*
_ Θύρες: *4xUSB 2.0, VGA, RJ45 (Ethernet), RJ11 (modem), Serial, μικροφώνου, ακουστικών, PC card*
_ Λειτουργικό: *Windows XP Professional
*_ Πληκτρολόγιο: *Ελληνικό*
Όλοι οι drivers υπάρχουν διαθέσιμοι *ΕΔΩ*.

Τιμή: *80,00€
*Επικοινωνήστε μαζί μου είτε μέσω π.μ. είτε στέλνοντας email στο *info@win2.gr*

----------

